# Miracle grow? Yes?...No?



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> I've been searching and reading but can't find anything straight forward about this.
> 
> If I use Miracle grow capped with Flourite, do I need to run CO2 or dose any ferts (if so, what?)? What should I do to the soil before putting it in my tank?
> 
> ...


Miracle Grow tanks will provide almost all of the nutrients needed for root based plants. You will not need to dose unless you have plants that are not root based...ie mosses. Dosing wont hurt with a dirted tank, but it's not mandatory in my opinion...that's what the dirt is for. 

Co2 can be used in any planted tank regardless of substrate. You don't need it unless you have high light. But you can USE it in any planted tank and it will produce faster plant growth. Co2 is like steroids for plants. 

What should you do before putting the dirt in your tank? 

You will get a few opinions on this one...mine is open a beer. Meaning, nothing. I opened the bag and put the dirt in the tank. :hihi:


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response and great info.
What about doing with small foreground plants (hc)?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> Thank you for the quick response and great info.
> What about doing with small foreground plants (hc)?


Well, 20 longs aren't too deep so that is doable. You will probably need Co2 for them though. Well, let me correct that, those carpeting plants grow better under higher light, higher light normally needs Co2. 

I'm sure it's possible to find that happy place of high enough light to grow them without high enough light to require Co2, but I don't know what lights you need to get there. Even if you did find that spot...I fear they would grow at a snails pace without Co2. Welcome to the technical side of planted tanks, lol.

I have a low light tank, I fail at dwarf hairgrass and HC, _and I am using Co2_. Just not enough light for them.

Drawf Sag grows fine though. I would start a new thread in the lighting section, ask them what lights you would need to grow that plant in that tank, and if you would need Co2. I simply don't know the answer to that. 

To reiterate, all root plants will benefit from a dirt tank. High light, low light, Co2 or not.


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

After trying to grow hc and dhg belem in my 20 high with 2 t5ho bulbs and no CO2 or ferts, I gave up and spent a paycheck on a pressurized co2 system and got some ferts. I can see how much it does for plants, but still grows slow. I guess it will be some guess and check when I get the new tank going.

You've made me a dirt man from now on, thanks 
now I'm off to make another thread.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Miracle Gro Potting Mix*



ciscokid said:


> I've been searching and reading but can't find anything straight forward about this.
> 
> If I use Miracle grow capped with Flourite, do I need to run CO2 or dose any ferts (if so, what?)? What should I do to the soil before putting it in my tank?
> 
> ...


Hello cisco...

Here's the "scoop" on this potting mixture, from my experience. It will nourish your plants for several months, but doesn't last indefinitely. The organic mixture has a trace of ammonia, but should be safe in 30 G tanks and larger. I've never used it in smaller tanks.

The mixture will begin to break down after a few months and can cause the water to cloud a little. Large, frequent water changes will help. I remove and replace 60 to 70 percent of the water in my tanks weekly.

The mixture is messy to use even covered with another substrate. Because of the fine texture of this stuff, the slightest disturance in the water will result in floating debris in the water. It will eventually settle.

IMO, the stuff is more trouble than it's worth. There are several other substrates that work better, including the standard pea sized gravel. If you want ferts, then get a good commercial brand in dry, liquid or granules.

B


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello cisco...
> 
> Here's the "scoop" on this potting mixture, from my experience. It will nourish your plants for several months, but doesn't last indefinitely. The organic mixture has a trace of ammonia, but should be safe in 30 G tanks and larger. I've never used it in smaller tanks.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you used enough capping material...because honestly, I've not experienced any of this in any of my dirt tanks...except for the first one that I didn't cap properly. 

I did cause a mess in my 90 this weekend as I pulled up a gnarly sword...had dirt and some wood chips floating around for a bit. I took a couple scoops of my capping substrate, covered and filled the hole, then went at the surface for a couple minutes with a fish net. Tank was crystal clear in 2 hours. 

I did massive water changes in my tanks for the first two weeks (this is required with dirt in my opinion)...now I do 25% when I remember, but most just top them off. My water test good. 

I cannot comment personally on the longevity of nutrient supply from a dirt tank, but I have seen/read about many lasting years...not months.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It depends on how much light you have if you need CO2.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everyone , I was told by some one that if you dose ferts with miracle grow (or any kind of nutrient based dirt/substrate) then you extend the life of the dirt as the plants take the nutrients out of the water column aswell, so they are not totally reliant on taking them from the dirt !


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Also do any of you people on here know where to get MG in the uk ???


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

samjpikey said:


> Also do any of you people on here know where to get MG in the uk ???


I do not, but I think any "organic" potting mix would work just as well. Just ensure it's organic. Miracle Grow has just been tried and tested so most agree it's the best, but not the only option in my opinion.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Listen to Daximus. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Realistik84 said:


> Listen to Daximus. He knows his stuff.


I don't know about all that...lol...just the dirt. :confused1:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Realistik84 said:


> Listen to Daximus. He knows his stuff.





Daximus said:


> I don't know about all that...lol...just the dirt. :confused1:










Bwahahaha! don't bother denying it! 
You post often on the topic so you are bound to get stuck with the status of guru.







Daximus


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha! don't bother denying it!
> You post often on the topic so you are bound to get stuck with the status of guru.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...and half the time I'm just using the search button for something you posted and regurgitating it as my own, lol. :icon_mrgr

J/k, but you are the sole person responsible for my current dirt fascination. :smile:


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I do not, but I think any "organic" potting mix would work just as well. Just ensure it's organic. Miracle Grow has just been tried and tested so most agree it's the best, but not the only option in my opinion.


I've got some Black Gold potting mix in the backyard. The ingredients are basically the same as Miracle Grow, but instead of poultry waste it has worm casting. It does have the white chunks (styrofoam?) but I will clean it out and let it sit for a day or two before it goes in the tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> I've got some Black Gold potting mix in the backyard. The ingredients are basically the same as Miracle Grow, but instead of poultry waste it has worm casting. It does have the white chunks (styrofoam?) but I will clean it out and let it sit for a day or two before it goes in the tank.


I'm honestly not sure what separates the organic from the non-organic...might be those white styrofoam bits. I would try it, but then again I would try almost anything. Just don't go dumping $100s of dollars worth of fish in there till you personally are sure it's safe. :biggrin:

Just cause I would do something, doesn't make it a good idea, lol.


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

From a couple Google searches - 
"An inorganic potting mix would have sterilized dirt, sand, vermiculite and perlite. If it contained fertilizers, they would be made from non-living sources like oil and minerals. Water-attracting chemicals would be added to hold water like peatmoss does."

I would me more disappointed in having to tear my tank down and build it back up than losing 8 cherry barbs


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you think about this stuff ???


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

samjpikey said:


> What do you think about this stuff ???



I think I'd like to know the ingredients, lol. Jus tlike on a can of food, there should be a detailed list.


----------

